# Hegner Scroll Saws



## Bryan Bennett (5 Jan 2013)

I do not know if any members have the older Hegner(where the blade comes through a slot in the table).The newer ones have a replaceable insert where the blade comes through.I found out that this modification had been made,and I was able to get precise measurements from Hegner and took the table off and took it to have the hole milled in it,I can now get new inserts from Hegner or cut my own from thin plywood.It comes in handy when cutting out tiny parts that can drop through the slots.

Bryan Bennett


----------



## Roy Clarke (6 Jan 2013)

That's handy. What are the dimensions? I may get mine done if it's not too expensive.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (6 Jan 2013)

Hi Roy I received the exact dimensions from Technical Services at HegnerUK in Shropshire.Then found a small machine shop locally explained what I wanted doing,I think that it cost around £20.
Do you know Roy that you can get a better clock key than the original,which used to bend a little.
Bryan


----------



## Chippygeoff (6 Jan 2013)

I bought a new Hegner some months ago which had an aluminium table. After a while I spoke to Hegner and sent the saw back to them where I had the table replaced with a cast iron one but it was not the new table with the inserts, they managed to find an old but new table with just the slot in it for the blade changing and there is a small hole where the blade goes up and down. I personally feel the inserts are a pain in the back side and can never understand why some nay saws have them when there is no need. Some would say it is to make blade changing easier but thats rubbish. I now have a lot more support when cutting fine detail work.


----------



## Roy Clarke (8 Jan 2013)

Geoff, I have an old cast iron table with a slot, and there is a big-ish cutout to allow the table to tilt. This seems quite a large hole. Does the new table have a smaller slot? If you say the removable insert gives little benefit, I won't bother with it.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (8 Jan 2013)

Roy I am sorry that I am going to have to disagree with Geoff,I had my Hegner machined to take the inserts.The inserts are from Hegner UK and are plastic or metal and have two small recesses cut out to fit round a roll pin.Your have to put a cut through to the blade to use the saw.The inserts are the same thickness as the table so are level with the table.The table can still tilt because the inserts can be turned to use the slot to the right of the blade.Roy look at your table and maybe it may be worn due to the blades being pushed against the slot at the rear of the blade. 

Bryan


----------



## Roy Clarke (8 Jan 2013)

It's not worn, I just need the dimensions. Do you still have them,or do I have to ask Hegner?


----------



## Chippygeoff (9 Jan 2013)

I have been using scroll saws for more than 30 years and have never had the need to tilt the table. I understand that when making collapsable baskets and doing inlay work there is a need to tilt the table slightly but I have never been into any of that. On the table that I had Hegner fit there is a slot for the blade to go through and there is a rectangular hole where the blade goes up and down and its about a half inch by a quarter. With a lot of saws the inserts are a pain as they are often very loose and not always level with the table. In Hegners case they are spot on as you would expect for a machine costing the earth. My Dewalt is the same as the Hegner in respect of the table, just a small opening for the blade travel,


----------



## Bryan Bennett (9 Jan 2013)

Geoff I have been using my Hegner for possibly for the same length of time as you,I have tilted the table around 4 times, one of those times was to cut four side pieces of a musical box at a 45 degree angle.Another time was to cut a frame at 5 degrees tilt,then cut in a clockwise direction as directed in the pattern.This made the centre part to drop around 1/8 to 3/16 of a inch,thus forming a frame.If Hegner Modified the table to take a insert they must have done for a reason which probably was wear to the slot behind the blade,which had happened to me.I think that the inserts are there to stop wear to the table and can be replaced when required.Most of my projects are pierced work.

Bryan Bennett


----------



## Bryan Bennett (9 Jan 2013)

Sorry Roy missed your post you will have get in touch with Hegner UK in Shropshire Technical Services who advised me to have it machined locally, the details I gave to the machine who have probably thrown away by now. What happens the hole is milled where the slot is that the blade comes through,when the insert is in place there is a small slot to the right of the blade which is used if you tilt the table.The inserts are 45 mm in diameter, with two small semicircle cut outs about 6 mm.There is a roll pin halfway into the insert hole that locates into small semicircle cut outs which stops the insert from turning.When you buy the inserts they are blank,you have to put a cut up to the blade.Hope that you can picture what I am trying to explain.It would not be a problem to give you my telephone number if it would help.

Bryan Bennett


----------



## Gill (9 Jan 2013)

There are some much simpler solutions to this problem. One way is to present a thin piece of card such as a business card to the blade, allowing it to cut part of the way through and sellotaping it in place. Another way is to create a secondary table using a material such as plexi which can be temporarily fastened to the table with double-sided tape.


----------



## boysie39 (10 Jan 2013)

Gill":2aijo2h8 said:


> There are some much simpler solutions to this problem. One way is to present a thin piece of card such as a business card to the blade, allowing it to cut part of the way through and sellotaping it in place. Another way is to create a secondary table using a material such as plexi which can be temporarily fastened to the table with double-sided tape.



Gill ,could credit cards be used for the inserts as well ,do you think . There are a few around the house I would gladly use for inserts if so , :evil: and I could get me hands on them :twisted: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Gill (10 Jan 2013)

I know how to use a credit card for much better purposes  .

Just in case there's any confusion, I'm not suggesting cutting a piece of card to use as an insert - I'm suggesting that the card should be placed over the hole in the table so there is zero clearance between the card and the blade.


----------

